# Tis that time of year again.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Good evening folks. Bird season is upon us up here in Alaska and the moose antler board cut has pulled through yet again. I found this bird particularly beautiful. I am looking forward to many more in the months to come!










Neck shot 22 yards (if you zoom in you can see it). 7/16 steel .62 latex 1in- 3/4in taper 6.5 active length. 

Msturm


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

This the season for sure, been having momma bear and her 2 cubs walk thru the yard this week 😀


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a shot! Good to hear from you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice take! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice shooting! 🎯


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The wishbone should be a perfect match for your little guy!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shoot and beautiful bird!


----------

